# Seidenfadenia mitrata



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2015)

This plant has very long leaves, and very very long roots. I think there might be two plants combined as one: look at the two flower spikes and flowers and let me know what you think.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 14, 2015)

That's crazy!!! Lovely! Yes, could be 2 plants IMO...


----------



## Stone (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice!! I gotta get one of those.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hard to tell if two plants but either way very well grown. Are the flowers fragrant? I have had one mounted for a few years but no luck getting it to bloom. Any suggestions?


----------



## abax (Oct 14, 2015)

Beautiful flowers, but who can tell if it's two plants with all
those roots. Be careful not to hang yourself! All those roots look aggressive and dangerous to me. I love that handy purple landing
platform for pollinators.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2015)

One of the best I've seen,


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 15, 2015)

Impressively bloomed and beautiful!


----------



## Secundino (Oct 15, 2015)

Just amazing beautiful - well grown, congrats! Could well be two plants from the looks of spike and flowers.


----------



## fibre (Oct 15, 2015)

So beautiful!


----------



## naoki (Oct 16, 2015)

Nicely grown as usual! How long are the leaves?


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful, I've always liked the combination of white and purple in flowers.


----------



## theshatterings (Oct 16, 2015)

Fantastically grown!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Hard to tell if two plants but either way very well grown. Are the flowers fragrant? I have had one mounted for a few years but no luck getting it to bloom. Any suggestions?





naoki said:


> Nicely grown as usual! How long are the leaves?





theshatterings said:


> Fantastically grown!



I can't claim the growing or flowering, as it was in spike when I purchased it at the Chicagoland Orchid Festival a couple weeks ago. It's from Natt's Orchids, and they had lots of them. I think they got them from Taiwan, but I'm not sure.

I understand they like moderate light and warm temperatures. The leaves are a foot or so long, and the roots are even longer. There is a slight fragrance.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 17, 2015)

Now that I see this, I am getting excited. I have a plant that I have been struggling with for a number of years, and at long last it looks like it might bloom. Very exciting, I hope it is as attractive as yours.
Definitely looks like two clones (not that I am any expert)


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2015)

That's a nice show:clap:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 17, 2015)

The difference in the lip width and shape seems consistent, so along with the difference in the spike length and density I think it could be 2 plants. I would be far less sure if they hadn't shared identical care and conditions. 

Care and conditions that are obviously up to your usual standard as well. Very nice.


----------

